# what oil



## GTI-87 (Jul 11, 2010)

having a little trouble cranking when really cold. im running 15w-40 in my 87 gti. could i get away with 10w30-40 i live in wisconsin. also is it a good idea to run a stock oil filter and not an aftermarket.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

yes 10w30 is fine


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*5w-30*



GTI-87 said:


> having a little trouble cranking when really cold. im running 15w-40 in my 87 gti. could i get away with 10w30-40 i live in wisconsin. also is it a good idea to run a stock oil filter and not an aftermarket.


a quality 0w-30 or 5w-30 would be fine. don't get to excited about the filter, again most are fine. they certainly won't affect a cold start.


----------



## GTI-87 (Jul 11, 2010)

i thought the oil filter would help with a different problem when the engine is warm at 2100 rpm the buzzer/light likes to come on and when i come off the highway just the light will come on and the will bog down a bit if i hold the clutch in


----------



## TiguanTurbo (Feb 9, 2011)

Your oil pump is shot. In your model they simply wear out. Usually a "G60" pump is used for the replacement.

A thinner oil will just aggravate the pressure situation. You just want one that is thinner in cold but still a 40. I think a nice 10w-40 should work, maybe a 5w-40 but alot of people can't find it. I'm not sure of brands or anything but I know 15w-40 is heavy.


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Replace your oil pressure senders first. (There's 2, and they are cheap.) If that doesn't fix the light/buzzer scenario, get the high volume pump (36mm gears) which bolts right on. Make sure it's an OEM brand and not a cheap Chinese knock off. You'll spend around $90-$120 for a Meyle.
OEM filters have the anti backflow valve, avoid the orange filters and other aftermarkets at all costs. Except for WIX, they are decent quality. If that doesn't fix the light/buzzer issue, the problem is in your gauge cluster.....or worn bearings. In the case of worn bearings, 15w40 or 20w50 will help hold the pressure up and buy you some time. (Several thousand miles likely.) The most likely culprit if it's bearings are the intermediate shaft bearings. Usually the outer one, from the timing belt being too tight.

Prior to doing the oil pump, spend $15 on a mechanical oil pressure gauge. Hook it up at the top of the filter flange, where one of your oil presure sensors is. You probably have at an idle 70 lb's psi + cold, but watch it come down as it warms up. Once it is fully warmed up, you should have about 28 psi at 2000 rpm.


----------

